# Haemophilia



## simon1 (Aug 16, 2011)

I was just wondering if anyone has had an experience with a dog with this condition. I have a 6 month Vizsla bitch who was due to be spayed last Friday. We got a call from our vet a few hours later saying he was unhappy to go ahead with the surgery due to certain bruises on her abdomen and was it ok to take some blood to send off as he felt it could be haemophilia. Fast forward to today and I received a call from my vet explaining that 3 out of the 4 tests were ok although she was lacking in factor VIII. What it didn't tell us though was 1) how low they were and 2) how this would affect Lily. He has now contacted the leading lab in this field (in UK) and waiting for a reply.

We have had a problem sporadically with her having an allergic reaction to something so we thought the marks on her stomach were due to that. Anyone had experience with this condition

Simon.


----------



## SteelCityDozer (Aug 25, 2011)

Although I'm sorry I can't offer any input on this condition I just want to say hang in there. You may want to try other online resources as there may be canine forums dealing specifically with that condition regardless of breed which can offer much guidance. (ive been able to find a ton if info on canine epilepsy from a few other discussion groups online). 

Good luck and keep us posted.


----------

